# HIER LEVELN!



## TheGui (25. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (25. November 2010)

Meinst du, das hilft gegen sowas?


----------



## TheGui (25. November 2010)

man darf wohl optimistisch bleiben!


----------



## CharlySteven (25. November 2010)

am besten n sticky für die näcshten 3Wochen draus gemacht und die 90% verringern sich auf 85% ^^


----------



## Captn.Pwn (25. November 2010)

n1 vielen dank!


----------



## johnsinclair (25. November 2010)

Danke für die, die es brauchen. Ist sicher sehr hilfreich. Für die anderen, da gibts jetzt ne Tafel in den Hauptstädten da steht dran wo man hin muss, Order des Kriegshäuptlings heisst das mein ich bei der Horde


----------



## asmolol (25. November 2010)

40-45 im den östlichen pessis?? O.o


----------



## Derulu (25. November 2010)

asmolol schrieb:


> 40-45 im den östlichen pessis?? O.o



Jop...


----------



## Carcharoth (25. November 2010)

Sticky in der Hoffnung, dass es auch die Gehirnallergiker sehen *g*


----------



## Damokles (25. November 2010)

Danke dafür!
Rechtsklick -> Als Hintergrundbild einrichten -> Nie mehr dumme Fragen übers Leveln im Buffed-Forum stellen


----------



## hassknecht (25. November 2010)

Alter, wie geil ist das denn! Das ist der mit Abstand beste Beitrag, den ich hier seit Monaten, ach was, seit Jahren lese. Danke, danke!


Damokles. Kanst du mir sagen, aus welchen Video dein Avatar ist?


----------



## Holoas (25. November 2010)

hassknecht schrieb:


> Alter, wie geil ist das denn! Das ist der mit Abstand beste Beitrag, den ich hier seit Monaten, ach was, seit Jahren lese. Danke, danke!
> 
> 
> Damokles. Kanst du mir sagen, aus welchen Video dein Avatar ist?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RK_KQYSOJ24

Crazy Frog bros


----------



## WTM (25. November 2010)

Hi.

Sorry aber für sowas als Sticky?Nicht böse nehmnen


----------



## Derulu (25. November 2010)

WTM schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Sorry aber für sowas als Sticky?Nicht böse nehmnen



Ja sowas als Sticky...gezählte 12 Threads sind seit gestern Abend in diesem Forum erstellt worden, rein mit der Frage: "Level XYZ-wo leveln?" - nun gibt's einen Stciky auf den problemlos verweisen werden kann und jeder neue Thread (und auch die alten) kann geschlossen werden...


----------



## WTM (25. November 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ja sowas als Sticky...gezählte 12 Threads sind seit gestern Abend in diesem Forum erstellt worden, rein mit der Frage: "Level XYZ-wo leveln?" - nun gibt's einen Stciky auf den problemlos verweisen werden kann und jeder neue Thread (und auch die alten) kann geschlossen werden...


ja das schon,richtig,aber da hätte man bissl mehr rausmachen könne als nen bild mit pfeile usw.wie bissl text,kleinere bilder usw.was ein da erwartet und und und


----------



## johnsinclair (25. November 2010)

Eine Frage hab ich da schon noch: Warum ist Quel Danas ne Pvp zone?


----------



## Sarjin (25. November 2010)

Ich hab 2 Sackgassen entdeckt und das ganze mal nach meinen Möglichkeiten editiert.

Ist nicht so künstlerisch begabt wie das Orginal aber man erkennt sicherlich was ich meine...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (25. November 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ja sowas als Sticky...gezählte 12 Threads sind seit gestern Abend in diesem Forum erstellt worden, rein mit der Frage: "Level XYZ-wo leveln?" - nun gibt's einen Stciky auf den problemlos verweisen werden kann und jeder neue Thread (und auch die alten) kann geschlossen werden...



Ist schon richtig. Aber das fördert weiter die eigene Faulheit oder das bemühen des eigenen Kopfes, Entdeckerwillen und alles was noch so ein Mensch antreibt, ohne hier auf irgendeine vermeintliche und für den ein oder andern kaum zu ertragene Dummheit anspielen zu wollen. 
Auch wenn ich der Meinung bin jeder der so eine Frage ingame oder hier stellt, sollte sofort sein Wow löschen oder gar allerlei Spiele angefangen vom Kartenspiel im Wohnzimmerschrank aus seinem Leben verbannen. Denn es grenzt schon an massiver geistesabwesender Konsumsucht ohne Substanz ein Spiel zu spielen ohne sich im Ansatz damit zu beschäftigen und dazu gehört auch das sich durchs Spiel bewegen, sprich leveln.
Aber das ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung die ich so nie einem an den Kopf werfen würde.


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. November 2010)

Wird leider nichts ändern. Ist doch bei den Threads zur Accountsicherheit das allergleiche. Das Murmeltier grüßt nach wie vor täglich.


----------



## Super PePe (26. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wird leider nichts ändern. Ist doch bei den Threads zur Accountsicherheit das allergleiche. Das Murmeltier grüßt nach wie vor täglich.



Richtig man ist halt nicht gewillt zu suchen.


----------



## Tinkerballa (26. November 2010)

johnsinclair schrieb:


> Eine Frage hab ich da schon noch: Warum ist Quel Danas ne Pvp zone?



Weil man dort, theoretisch, PvP betreiben KÖNNTE 

Theoretisch...


----------



## Iratatsu (26. November 2010)

Sehr geil, danke fürs reinstellen .


----------



## Desoka (26. November 2010)

WTM schrieb:


> ja das schon,richtig,aber da hätte man bissl mehr rausmachen könne als nen bild mit pfeile usw.wie bissl text,kleinere bilder usw.was ein da erwartet und und und



Bevor man meckert erst mal besser machen .


----------



## Hosenschisser (26. November 2010)

Klasse Karte. 

Hab zwar beim leveln nie Probleme gehabt die nächsten Gebiete zu finden, aber so ne Übersichtskarte ist schon interessant. 

Man könnte evtl. noch die Schiffsrouten mit einbringen, dann wärs echt perfekt.


----------



## Kotnik (26. November 2010)

Die Karte ist echt gut, da ich zumal im Moment nicht die LEvelbereiche aller Gebiete merh im Überblick habe. Hat sich ja einiges verschoben. Wie ich finde auch sinnvoll, da man nun auch logisch fortschreitend ins nächstgelegene Gebiet gehen kann statt sonstowhin zu reisen ohne grund sinn und verstand


----------



## Dropz (27. November 2010)

supi danke


----------



## Tweetycat280 (27. November 2010)

Und noch ein Tip wenn ihr in ein neues Gebiet gehen könnt gibs in den hauptstädten 

EINE QUEST


----------



## riggedi (29. November 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Ist schon richtig. Aber das fördert weiter die eigene Faulheit oder das bemühen des eigenen Kopfes [...]


Sowas von /sign! Schön geschrieben.

Riggedi


----------



## Arasouane (29. November 2010)

Das erinnert mich an die Einführung des Handy's. Mein Bruder fuhr in den Nachbarort um einzukaufen und rief zu Hause an, wo denn das Geschäft sei.
Wir habens ihm dann schon erklärt, aber nach dem Telefonat dachten wir uns nur: Wieso frägt er nicht einfach jemanden dort auf der Strasse? 

Das depperte Spiel bringt einen eh automatisch dorthin, wo es Questmäßig weitergeht, wie:"Gogo giev Meldung bei Grunzgurk im nördlichen Brechland".

Lg


----------



## Braamséry (29. November 2010)

Die Karte find ich gut. Grad wo alles neu ist kann man schnell im falschen gebiet landen wenn man so ewig lang gespielt hat,



Arasouane schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an die Einführung des Handy's. Mein Bruder fuhr in den Nachbarort um einzukaufen und rief zu Hause an, wo denn das Geschäft sei.
> Wir habens ihm dann schon erklärt, aber nach dem Telefonat dachten wir uns nur: Wieso frägt er nicht einfach jemanden dort auf der Strasse?
> 
> Das depperte Spiel bringt einen eh automatisch dorthin, wo es Questmäßig weitergeht, wie:"Gogo giev Meldung bei Grunzgurk im nördlichen Brechland".
> ...



Dazu fiele mir eig nur ein warum dein Bruder euch nicht zu hause gefragt hat wo das ist


----------



## Lenatowenaar (30. November 2010)

also diese karte ist mal bedeutend besser als die knallbunte von buffed echt super gemacht


----------



## Shelung (30. November 2010)

Erstmal vieloen dank. Habe ihn auch genutzt da konnte ich mich besser orientieren weil ich imemr zwichen den kontineneten wechsel. Empfehle die pestländer+ödland^^. Achja und steinkrallengebirge.


Aber warum ein thread erstellen um zu fragen wo lan man geht? In Jeder hauptstadt steht en schild dafür + das questgeber einen weiter *chicken*^^.


----------



## Benon (30. November 2010)

Shelung schrieb:


> In Jeder hauptstadt steht en schild dafür + das questgeber einen weiter *chicken*^^.



wie funst das eig? hab das schild gedrückt aber es geht nich =( steht nichts xD


----------



## Derulu (30. November 2010)

Benon schrieb:


> wie funst das eig? hab das schild gedrückt aber es geht nich =( steht nichts xD



Alle 5 Level(und nur dann also 5-10-15, Reihe bitte fortsetzen) bzw. dann wenn ein Wechsel in ein neues Gebiet sinnvoll ist, erscheinen dort Questfragezeichen, die dir eine Quest geben die dich in das für dieses Level passende Gebiet führt...auf Lvl 10 zB sind es 2 Quest in OG (entwedr Azshara oder nördl. Brachland)


----------



## wronny (30. November 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Alle 5 Level(und nur dann also 5-10-15, Reihe bitte fortsetzen) bzw. dann wenn ein Wechsel in ein neues Gebiet sinnvoll ist, erscheinen dort Questfragezeichen, die dir eine Quest geben die dich in das für dieses Level passende Gebiet führt...auf Lvl 10 zB sind es 2 Quest in OG (entwedr Azshara oder nördl. Brachland)



Lässt sich die "Reihe" eigentlich über Stufe 55 hinaus fortsetzen?
Schickt einen das Anschlagbrett auch in die Scherbenwelt / nach Nordend / in die Cataclysm Gebiete?

Habe gerade keinen Charakter mit dem ich das testen könnte; bin aber trotzdem neugierig, da diese Brotkrumen-Quests zu den "X von Y Quests in Gebiet Z abgeschlossen" - Erfolgen zählen.
Das war zumindest im Arathihochland so. Leider ist Arathihochland recht langweilig. 
Vorgebirge und Silberwald sind hingegen echt empfehlenswert. 


OT: Gibt es die Statue von Mrs. Windrunner eigentlich irgendwo in Lebensgröße zu kaufen? ;-)


----------



## Derulu (30. November 2010)

wronny schrieb:


> ....



Scherbenwelt und Nordend hab ich keine Ahnung, die neuen Gebiete ab 80 haben dann wieder auf jeden Fall die Anschlagtafeln.


----------



## Jesbi (30. November 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Wir habens ihm dann schon erklärt, aber nach dem Telefonat dachten wir uns nur: Wieso frägt er nicht einfach jemanden dort auf der Strasse?



Du musst ganz sicher weiblichen Geschlechts sein, jeder weiss doch das Männer nicht nach dem Weg fragen 

Davon ab macht das leveln mal wieder richtig Spass, die neuen Quests in den "alten" Gebieten sind wirklich richtig gut geworden.

mfg


----------



## soul6 (1. Dezember 2010)

Super Karte; gz nice

Und an Alle die meinen das man sowas nicht braucht, die möchte ich erinnern an den Handelschat der letzten Tage, mit der dauernden Frage :

"Äh Mann, wie komme ich jetzt von Dala nach SW ? " 

Und das ging ja Tagelang so; Bei den ersten paar mal, war ich in Versuchung mit dem Kopf auf´s keyboard zu schlagen,
doch bei der Häufigkeit von dieser Frage, wär entweder bereits mein keyboard hin oder mein Kopf hät ne mega Beule^^


----------



## Noctes (1. Dezember 2010)

WTM schrieb:


> ja das schon,richtig,aber da hätte man bissl mehr rausmachen könne als nen bild mit pfeile usw.wie bissl text,kleinere bilder usw.was ein da erwartet und und und



Also das schlägt ja dem Fass den Boden ins Gesicht. Da macht sich jemand viel Arbeit um eine sehr ansprechende und nützliche Karte zu erstellen und du willst ihm den Sticky nicht gönnen? Natürlich könnte man das noch aufpeppen, aber es ist so schon extrem nützlich. Ich bekomme zur Zeit auch langsam Ausschlag bei den tausenden Fragen im /2. Das ist ja schon langsam Brachland Chat. Nur das der lustiger war...

Mit anderen Worten: Mach das was du vorgeschlagen hast, also nen schönen Lvlguide und frage dann wenn du fertig bist bei TheGUI nach ob du seine Karte darin verwenden darfst. Dann bekommst du sicher auch nen Sticky, zumindest hättest du meine Stimme dafür. Aber so wie du das machst finds ich unter aller Kanone. Du machst dir ja noch nicht mal die Mühe deinen Verbesserungsvorschlag in eine anständige Form zu bringen.

Den Vorschlag von Sarjin finde ich ganz gut, aber müsste die Linie von Silithus aus nicht direkt auf die Scherbenwelt gehen und nicht in die Verwüsteten Lande?


----------



## Super PePe (1. Dezember 2010)

soul6 schrieb:


> Und an Alle die meinen das man sowas nicht braucht, die möchte ich erinnern an den Handelschat der letzten Tage, mit der dauernden Frage :
> 
> "Äh Mann, wie komme ich jetzt von Dala nach SW ? "



Dein Glaube an die Lernfähigkeit der Menschen will ich nicht untergraben. Aber man sollte nicht so blauäugig sein und glauben das Menschen die ingame Fragen sich aus Eigenantrieb und dem inneren Drang etwas selbst herauszufinden in ein Forum bewegen und Stickies lesen oder gar Patchnotes oder einfach selbst versuchen eine Lösung zu finden. Sie sind damit aufgewachsen das ihnen der Arsch von Baby an hinterhergetragen wurde und ihr soziales Umfeld stört sich nicht an dieser Art des Lebens.
Andererseits werden durch solche Vereinfachungen viele verleitet bei einem anderen Problem wieder so eine Vereinfachung zu suchen und oder gegebenenfalls meist wortkarge Freds zu erstellen, als ihren Kopf anzustrengen. Durch die Masse gehen dann meist wirklich knifflige Fragen in einem Forum unter oder werden einfach zugeflamt weil irgendwann auch die Geduld der Hilfsbereiten ein Ende hat. 
Die meisten Fragen bezogen auf WoW kann man sich selbst beantworten und darunter fällt auch die Frage wo ich leveln kann, gerade im Hinblick auf das lineare Questführung.


----------



## VadersErbe (1. Dezember 2010)

Danke an TheGui,

echt gute Karte.

Ich habe gerade meine Meinung zu diversen Kommentaren geschrieben, aber entweder hat es irgendwer gleich gelöscht oder ich habe etwas falsch gemacht.

Ich möchte vor allem Super PePe fragen, was er sich einbildet so über andere zu urteilen. Was soll das? Was geht es dich an, wer welche Information braucht oder woher er sie sich holt?
Das was ich vorhin geschrieben habe wiederhole ich jetzt lieber nicht.


----------



## Super PePe (1. Dezember 2010)

VadersErbe schrieb:


> Danke an TheGui,
> 
> echt gute Karte.
> 
> ...



Ich habe das Gefühl das du nicht wirklich an einer Antwort auf deine rhetorischen Fragen nach deinem ersten Post interessiert bist. Meine Eitelkeit in diesem Fall ist jedoch stärker als meine Aristotelesische Auffassung von einem Disput. Meine Kritik bezog sich nicht auf die Karte, eher betraf sie den edlen Gedanken dahinter. Die Intention zur Vorbeugung von Fragen, dessen Antworten offensichtlich sind. Ähnlich einem Buch, das von einer Gruppe nie gelesen wird obwohl es von diese Gruppe und deren Sachlage handelt, geht es auch bei dem Angesprochenen nur um das. Gelesen wird sie meist nur von denen die sich ohnehin damit auseinandersetzen. Diese Kritik bezog sich also nicht auf jenen die sich die Mühe machen sich zu informieren. Meine Meinung begründet sich aus meinen gemachten Erfahrungen und nicht wie von dir vermutet aus Verallgemeinerungen. 
Ich hoffte diese Differenzierung würde deutlich sein aber scheinbar war sie nicht deutlich genug, sonst hättest du dich nicht zu so einer indiskutablen Reaktion hinreisen lassen.
Du wirst hoffentlich Verständnis haben, dasz ich mich mit jemanden der überflüssige Körpersäfte seinem Disputanten als Argumentation vorwirft nicht weiter beschäftigen möchte. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dasz du dies als arrogant und diktatorisch auffasst.

Salue


----------



## Freakypriest (1. Dezember 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl das du nicht wirklich an einer Antwort auf deine rhetorischen Fragen nach deinem ersten Post interessiert bist. Meine Eitelkeit in diesem Fall ist jedoch stärker als meine Aristotelesische Auffassung von einem Disput. Meine Kritik bezog sich nicht auf die Karte, eher betraf sie den edlen Gedanken dahinter. Die Intention zur Vorbeugung von Fragen, ........................................




Das Problem ist nur die Leute die du ansprechen willst, verstehn wahrscheinlich kaum den inhalt deiner Texte


----------



## Kurator (2. Dezember 2010)

Sie würden mit ziemlich sicherheit nicht nur den Text nicht verstehen, sondern ihn auch nie lesen. Da Super PePe ja die Ahnnahme geäussert hat, dass diese Leute die Karte nie sehen werden. Daraus ist zu folgern, dass sie dem Verlauf des Threads auch niemals folgen werden, was unweigerlich zu der Sachlage führt, dass der Text in sich selbst überflüssig ist. Da dieser überflüssig ist und trotz der Sachlage dort steht, muss also einer anderer Grund vorhanden sein. Hier sind nun verschiedene Möglichkeiten.
1. Super PePe will sich mit seiner Äusserung profilieren. Diese Deutung wird durch seinen Namen "Super PePe" natürlich eher unterstützt. Namentlich das "Super" trägt hierzu bei. Da ich jedoch generell nicht solche Dinge von meinem Mitmenschen annehmen möchte, es sein denn, sie sind eindeutig begründet und nicht widerlegbar, Was dann jedoch streng genommen keine Annahme mehr wäre, lehne ich diese Deutung ab.
2. Super PePe wollte eine Diskussion lostreten und uns dazu führen, dass wir uns in Zukunft doch genau mit diesen Leuten auseinandersetzen sollten. Dies könnte zum Beispiel in Form eines Makros geschehen, welches diesen fragenden Menschen weiter helfen könnte. Dies könnte zum Beispiel einen Link auf diese Seite hier beinhalten.

Wie dem auch sei, schlussendlich informieren sich auch die Leute, welche ingame fragen. Von daher sind sie nur schwer darin zu beurteilen, dass sie sich nicht informieren und darum fragen müssen. Eine Frage ist eine Art der Informationsbeschaffung. Hier gilt natürlich auch, wie in den meisten anderen Fällen, dass der Ton die Musik macht.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Super PePe (2. Dezember 2010)

Kurator schrieb:


> ...



Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit. *schnief* Ich sehe schon meine Texte sind zu wirr und ich werde mit Blumen überhäuft. Zur allgemeinen Erbauung etwas bildungsfernes Sehen: Name und der Ursprung


----------



## shadow24 (6. Dezember 2010)

soul6 schrieb:


> Super Karte; gz nice
> 
> Und an Alle die meinen das man sowas nicht braucht, die möchte ich erinnern an den Handelschat der letzten Tage, mit der dauernden Frage :
> 
> ...


also auch ich stellte die frage,nachdem ich sah das es keine portale mehr in dala gab.da ich nicht so ein superroxorgamer bin,der natürlich schon alle hinweise,stickys,fornebeiträge und ähnliches penibel durchgearbeitet hat,fühlte ich mich nicht irgednwie faul oder gar dumm das ich eine einfache frage wie:wie komme ich jetzt von dala nach sw in den channel stellte...
und anstatt wie einige schlaue leute es hier vorschlagen und sich ins i-net stürzen würden um sich selbstständig dieses unglaubliche tiefgründige wissen in minutenlanger eigenarbeit anzueignen,stellte ich die frage einfach im channel und bekam nach 5 sek die antwort dazu:mit schiff...
und mehr brauchte ich darüber nicht wissen...danke...die frage bleibt für mich was die intelligentere weise ist...


----------



## SuperSaurfang (7. Dezember 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit. *schnief* Ich sehe schon meine Texte sind zu wirr und ich werde mit Blumen überhäuft. Zur allgemeinen Erbauung etwas bildungsfernes Sehen: Name und der Ursprung



bekomm ich ein keks wenn ich verstanden woher dein name kommt? 

nützlich ist die karte ja wenn ich wieder wow anfange werd ich auf die zurückkommen nur stellt sich die frage ob auch die die man sprechen möchte auch die karte jemals sehen werden? mein vermutung ist wohl kaum weil diese gruppe, die die immer fragen wo find ich was wo find ich das etc usw, es nicht gebacken bekommen ihren internet browser zu benutzen und diese seite aufzurufen. (ausgenommen sind die die es dennoch schaffen dann extra ein neuen thread eröffnen und nicht ihre augen benutzen zum lesen)  wobei ich frage wie sie an ihren account gekommen sind


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (20. Dezember 2010)

Wieso gehn von Deepholm aus Pfeile nach Uldum UND nach Twilight Highlands?
Müsste es sind Deepholm -> Uldum -> Twilight Highlands sein?


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Dezember 2010)

Du bekommst ja den Auftrag in deiner Hauptstadt mit Stufe 84 in Schattenhochland zu gehen. Daher passt das schon. Man ist ja 84, wenn man aus Tiefenheim kommt. Ich hab zwar auch erst Uldum gemacht, aber nur weil ich mir das letzt Gebiet wirklich für den Schluss aufheben wollte.

85 wurde ich irgendwie in der Mitte der Uldum-Questreihe.


----------



## Euphemia (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich musste kein einziges Mal irgendwo nachschauen wo man questen kann. Irgendwie geht das alles so schnell dass ich manche Gebiete direkt ausgelassen habe oder manche auch abgebrochen. Mit Instanzen, etwas PVP und questen war ich innert 1 1/2 Woche auf 68 (Arbeite die ganze Woche, sitze also nicht den ganzen Tag vor dem Pc  ). Aber danke für die Karte, vllcht werde ich mir mit meinem Twink mal mehr Zeit nehmen und alle ansehen, auch wenn die Quest grau sind.


----------



## Killding (21. Dezember 2010)

[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Kann man mit 78 in Hyal questen ? [/font]


----------



## Tolan (30. Dezember 2010)

betreutes spielen ftw


----------



## Stevesteel (3. Januar 2011)

in einer der letzten Ausgaben des Gamestar-MMO-Hefts war ein Poster mit exakt diesen Angaben zu finden.
Wer es also lieber etwas größer und sauberer haben und es nicht ausdrucken möchte, kann sich das wohl sicherlich noch kaufen.


----------



## TrollJumper (24. Januar 2011)

Hmmmm durch Instanzen kann man auch sehr gut leveln, aber leider wie ich schmerzlich feststellen muss gehen da die Berufe flöten.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (24. Januar 2011)

WTF?!? shatterd lands und feralas wurden mit ner reiseroute verlinkt?? ... wusst ich noch gar nicht


----------



## Morcan (24. Januar 2011)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> WTF?!? shatterd lands und feralas wurden mit ner reiseroute verlinkt?? ... wusst ich noch gar nicht




 Äh...hast du da vllt. irgendwas falsch gesehen? ^^


----------



## Clemens (27. Januar 2011)

Das Bild ist bei mir verschwunden...


----------



## sword and shield (28. Januar 2011)

bei mir auch.... ist es möglich das bild wieder einzufügen? denn es hat mir bis jetzt sehr geholfen. war immer sehr üraktisch drauf zu schauen...


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Januar 2011)

Wenn das Bild aus http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/176684-hier-leveln/page__view__findpost__p__2944993 gemeint ist, dann ist es doch da.


----------



## Selsalo (28. Januar 2011)

> und mehr brauchte ich darüber nicht wissen...danke...die frage bleibt für mich was die intelligentere weise ist...



Ohne auf deiner Intelligenz rumhacken zu wollen oder dich als dumm bezeichnen zu wollen. Aber eine Frage hätte ich an dich: wie bist du zu Beginn von WotLK nach Northrend gekommen? Damit hättest du dir nämlich die Frage ersparen können und in dieser Zeit selbst darauf kommen können.
Wie gesagt, es geht mir nicht um deine Intelligenz. Es geht mir eher um die Bequemlichkeit, die hinter solchen Fragen stecken. Dass man mal fragt, wenn man einen Twink vor Cata auf 37 gespielt hat und nicht weiss wohin, das kann ich sehr gut verstehen. Da bin ich selbst teilweise sehr bequem. Aber genau dafür sind die Brotkrummenquests eingeführt worden.
Was das Fragen nach Reiserouten wie einem Schiff oder Zeppelin angeht, so kann ich nur fragen: wie ist man 85 geworden, ohne zu wissen, wie man von Darnassus nach Stormwind kommt oder wie man von Shattrath nach Dalaran kommt? Selbst wenn man NUR über PvP und Instanzen gelevelt hat, früher oder später muss man seine Hauptstadt auch mal verlassen haben.
Abschließend noch etwas zur Bequemlichkeit: ich will mich davon absolut nicht lossprechen. Allerdings versuche ich, die Dinge eleganter zu lösen, als im Handelschat zu fragen. So könnte ich, wenn ich in OG bin und in die Scherbenwelt oder nach Northrend will und keine Lust habe, auf den Zeppe zu warten, einfach mein Siegel von Dalaran oder meine Halskette von Karabor nutzen. Oder wenn ich irgendwo in einer Stadt entfernt stehe, suche ich mir einen Magier und bitte diesen nett darum, mir doch bitte ein Portal zu stellen. Ich versuche den Handelschat wegen solchen Sachen zu vermeiden, da ich - eitel wie ich nunmal bin - einen gewissen Ruf auf dem Server habe und den nicht unbedingt verlieren will.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. Januar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wenn das Bild aus http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/176684-hier-leveln/page__view__findpost__p__2944993 gemeint ist, dann ist es doch da.



dann editier ein mod es doch mal bitte wieder nach oben


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Januar 2011)

Auch im ersten Post ist die Map drin.


----------

